# SBF File?



## lawless21 (Jul 8, 2011)

I seem to have lost my old SBF file. Does anyone have the .606 or .607 files?


----------



## lawless21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry! For the Droid 2 Global


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

if i remember correctly, those were leaked dev files.

grab a 608 (or 629 - but with 629 you can't downgrade).

both 608 and 629 are easily found.


----------



## lawless21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just in case it's still needed, here's all the available Droid2 related SBFs:
http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php


----------

